# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Ενισχυτής αυτοκινήτου rockford fosgate 2Χ30 Rms

## gassious

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.
Έχω έναν τελικό ενισχυτή στο αυτοκίνητο μου εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Τα τελευταία χρόνια τον είχα βγάλει λόγω οικογένειας (που να παίξουν τα 8ιντσα με τα μωρά πίσω, θα πάθουν συγκοπή  :Laugh:  :Laugh: ), έτσι εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια που αποφάσισα να τον ξαναβάλω στο αμάξι μου, με έχει κυριολεκτικά τρελάνει.
Πότε έπαιζε πότε όχι, ακουγόταν με γρατσαρίσματα, έκανε διακοπές σε κανάλια μια το δεξί μια το αριστερό κ.α. πολλά που ούτε που θυμάμαι.
Το πιο κουφό από όλα δεν τα ακούσατε. *Τα περισσότερα προβλήματα άρχιζαν με τα προτοβρόχια*, δηλ. όταν ανέβαινε η υγρασία στο εσωτερικό του αυτοκινήτου καθότι και 20ατιας. Μην γελάτε παίδες μιλάω σοβαρά θα το σπάσω μετά και από την φετινή προσπάθεια να το φτιάξω. Να φανταστείτε πέρισυ το έστειλα Αθήνα για επισκευή και μου το επέστραψαν αφού με ειδοποίησαν ότι δεν έχει τίποτα. Το καλοκαίρι που το έβαλα λειτουργούσε μια χαρά μέχρι τις πρώτες βροχές του Σεπτεμβρίου.
Λοιπόν ο εν λόγω είναι ο rockford fosgate punch 60 DSM.
Αποφασισμένος λοιπόν να τον φτιάξω ή να τον σπάσω τον έστησα στο εργαστήριο με ένα τρίδρομο ηχείο σπιτιού ενα τροφοδοτικό και ένα ραδιοσιντι στον πάγκο, για να τον ξεψηρήσω.
Ευαισθησία εισοδου τελικού στο τέρμα, τροφοδοτικό 13ν με κόφτη ρεύματος κάπου στα 6-7Α. Τα ευρήματα μου:
*1)Ανοιχτό το ραδιο (με ήχο)*
-Αυτή τη στιγμή παίζουν και τα δύο κανάλια
-Αριστερό κανάλι ένταση ήχου ενισχυμένη, συγκρίση με το δεξί
-Αριστερό κανάλι ακούγεται ένα κλίκ όταν χαμηλώνω στο τέρμα το ραδιοσιντί και η κατανάλωση παίφτει κατά 200ma απότομα (χωρίς μουσική δεν παρατηρείται αυτό).
*2)Ανοιχτό το σιντί (χωρίς ήχο)
*-Όταν βγάζω τελείως το rca στην αριστερή είσοδο του ενισχυτή τότε τα Α καρφώνονται στα 6,5 και επειδή μπαίνει σε λειτουργία ο κόφτης του τροφοδοτικού, το αμπερόμετρο γίνεται εκρεμές. Μια στο 1-2Α μια στα 6,5Α και ακούγεται ένα κλίκ συνέχεια ανάλογης συχνότητας με την κίνηση του δείκτη του αμπερόμετρου (Όταν χαμηλώνω λίγο το αρ. τρίμερ ευαισθησίας εισόδου σταματά το πρόβλημα.Τρίμερ απ' ότι θυμάμαι άλαξα).
-Μόνιμα από το αρ. κανάλι ακούγεται ένα βράσιμο με ελαφρά γρατσαρίσματα, ενώ από το δεξί πολύ αμυδρό βράσιμο, αλλά σε ανύποπτη στιγμή αρχίζει κάτι γρατσαρίσματα που κοντέυουν να σου τινάξουν το γούφερ :Cursing:  :Cursing: .
Παιδιά συγνώμη που σας κούρασα, πως σας ακούστηκαν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα;. Αν σας έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό, επειδή αύριο θα το λύσω θα βγάλω και καμιά φωτογραφία, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με :Wink:

----------


## gassious

Καθαρά στην τύχη σήμερα που το έλυσα, κοιτώντας από εδώ και από εκεί, παρατήρησα ένα μαύρισμα στην πλακέτα στη φωτο 2. Δεν φαίνεται και πολύ καλά στη φωτό είναι διπλα από ένα τσιπάκι LM833 (δύο έχει το πλακετάκι). Και κάτι σαν άλατα στην περιοχή των πυκνωτών. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει αυτό το πλακετάκι, θα ήθελα όμως να ακούσω τη γνώμη σας. :Wink:

----------


## jooe008

Μετρα λίγο τον διάδρομο, από ότι φαίνεται έχει καεί. Τα άλατα καθάρισε τα με οινόπνευμα. Ξανά δοκίμασε το και γράψε το τι έγινε.

----------


## gassious

Σήμερα πήγα και το άφησα σε ένα φίλο μου που δουλεύει σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο. Δεν ξέρω άν ισχύει αυτά που μου είπε είναι ότι το LM833 εφόσον ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει έστω και με διακοπές είναι εντάξει και ότι ο πυκνωτής δίπλα στο ΛΜ έβγαλε υγρά για αυτό υπάρχει το μαύρο και χάλασε το διάδρομο. 
Απο βδομάδα θα μου αλλάξει όλη τη σειρα 4 πυκνωτές και θα μου το καθαρίσει, θα ενημερώσω  :Wink:

----------


## gassious

Οι 6 πυκνωτές αλλάχθηκαν και επιδιωρθώθηκαν 2 διάδρομοι (από τους 3 που καλύπτει το μαύρισμα) που είχαν καεί. Ότι έχει σχέση με βράσιμο - γρατσάρισμα - θόρυβο φαίνεται ότι έχει σταματήσει.
Το πρόβλημα που έχει παραμείνει είναι το εξής(αφού έγινε και έλεγχος για ψυχρές): Συνδέοντας τον ενισχυτή χωρίς είσοδο (ραδιοσιντι) καρφώνονται τα Α στο 6,5-7 και μόνο αν συνδέσω και τις δύο εισόδους του με το ραδιοσιντί τα Α και η λειτουργία του επανέρχονται στο φυσιολογικό.
*Καμιά ιδέα ρε παιδιά τι στο καλό μπορεί να φταίει, γιατί έχω πραγματικά σκάσει*. 
Μια εβδομάδα ψάχνω για κανένα σχέδιο του ίδιου ή παρόμοιου της rockford fosgate (σειρά punch), υπάρχει καμιά περίπτωση *να βρούμε κανένα σχέδιο;*

----------


## gassious

> Καμιά ιδέα ρε παιδιά τι στο καλό μπορεί να φταίει, γιατί έχω πραγματικά σκάσει**. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κανένα σχέδιο??**


Μήπως μαζί με τους πυκνωτές ήθελε άλαγμα και το LM833?

----------


## gassious

Προσπαθώντας να αποκλείσω περιπτώσεις, σήμερα έβγαλα όλη την πλακέτα απο το ψυγείο-κουτί και σε δοκιμή χωρίς είσοδο, τα Α ανεβαίνουν πλέον σιγά σιγά αφού αρχίσουν να ζεσταίνονται υπερβολικά (οπότε και κόβω τροφοδοσία) 4 BUZ11, που βρίσκονται 2 στην αριστερή και 2 στην δεξιά έξοδο του ενισχυτή. Απλώς το αναφέρω μήπως βοηθήσει.
Στην αλλαγή των τρίμερ gain στην είσοδο επειδή δεν βρήκα 5ΚΩ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα τα καινούργια που έβαλα που είναι 4,7ΚΩ ??
Όπως βλέπετε είμαι ψιλοαπελπισμένος, γι' αυτό οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gassious

> Προσπαθώντας να αποκλείσω περιπτώσεις, σήμερα έβγαλα όλη την πλακέτα απο το ψυγείο-κουτί και σε δοκιμή χωρίς είσοδο, τα Α ανεβαίνουν πλέον σιγά σιγά αφού αρχίσουν να ζεσταίνονται υπερβολικά (οπότε και κόβω τροφοδοσία) 4 BUZ11, που βρίσκονται 2 στην αριστερή και 2 στην δεξιά έξοδο του ενισχυτή.


Το μηχάνημα το έχω βάλει στο αμάξι και λειτουργεί κανονικά παρόλο το πρόβλημα που βγάζει όταν αποσυνδέω την είσοδο. Με κουμπωμένες τις εισόδους παίζει φίνα. Τελικά μήπως είναι φυσιολογικό βρε παιδιά; Εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωτάω και παραθέτω και το σχηματικό.

----------


## ultra

Μηπως οταν εβγαζες τα RCA το gain του ενισχυτη ηταν ανοιχτο και τσιμπαγε θορυβο η ταλαντωνε?
Μια δικιμη ισως δειξει...

----------

